
Until now, data analytics tools have never given solutions - tractific
http://tractific.com
======
XCSme
"Receive suggestions from Tractific's AI to improve your metrics"

How do those suggestions look like? Can you give some examples?

~~~
tractific
Excellent question! For example, if you have a landing page and use Tractific,
first it finds the right metrics, then analyzes your data and creates graphs,
and gives solutions like change the color of your features block or replace
persona block with features block, etc. You can implement those solutions to
increase your conversion rate. These solutions were basic examples but AI
automatically gives them after analyzing it. Do you have other
questions/feedback? I appreciate your interest!

